# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Cuantas horas dedicais a la magia al dia?

## jordijudith

Poned aqui cuanto tiempo mas o menos dedicais al dia a la magia. yo entre el trabajo y la familia mas o menos 1 hora al dia ¿y vosotros?

----------


## _[amigo]_

Queria comentar que yo practico vastante, aunque casi siempre los mismos juegos, ya que no alcanzo al nivel ni de principiante xD.Pero conozco bien lo que hace la practica, solo mejorarte a ti mismo, por eso intento cada dia aumentar mi dosis de magia, aunque es casi imposible, no hay tanto tiempo en el dia para todo lo que deseo hacer y aprender  :Wink1:  .

P.D. Jordijudith, te informo(solo por si no te percataste) de que en tu firma aprece un fallo, justamente en la palabra ``perfeccion´´.
Solo eso, espero que no creas que soy un listillo, pero a mi me hubiese gustado que me informaseis de algo asi  :Wink1: .

Saludos magicos para todos  :Wink1:

----------


## jordijudith

Hei, pues muchas gracias no se como no me he dado cuenta.

Pues yo tambien practico casi los mismo trucos, aunque siempre me gusta aprender alguno nuevo, prefiero aprenderlos totalmete hasta que me salgan automaticamente y se los haga a la suficiente gente como para sentirme satisfecho con el juego.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo 25 horas al día durante los 367 días del año

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## MJJMarkos

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## Nether

Pues la verdad es q me va un poco por rachas. Lo mismo estoy 2 meses q no salgo de casa o estoy 2 meses amontonando polvo en las cartas. Hasta hace poco estava inactivo del todo, usando algun truquillo durante los findes xo ultimamente ya ni eso. Pero eso va a cambiar!!

----------


## ivanoriola

Cuando llego a casa intento sacar unos minutos/horas. 
Nunca consigo todo el que quiero.

----------


## MM

Pues mucho menos del que me gustaria. Un dia porque hay trabajo en casa, otro dia estas cansado, otro dia son los crios, otro dia la champions, otro dia una peli, etc, etc, etc. No creo que haya que ir con prisas. Me he dado cuenta que hay gente que da la sensación que no hace otra cosa al dia que ensayar. Y digo que da la sensación porque no creo que pueda hacerlo, a menos que se dedique profesionalmente a ello. Y en ese caso pues enhorabuena. No hay nada mejor que ganarse la vida con aquello que más te entusiasma. Y lo digo de buen rollo, eh? ya me gustaria a mi dedicarle más tiempo.
Saludos.

----------


## rafa cama

Yo sigo la estela de IVI. Práctica, práctica, pues dos/tres horillas. Lectura y estudio de libros en el autobus (ahora estoy con el Nelms), disgresiones mentales varias sobre cómo estructurar un juego o una sesión, charlas con amigos... La magia está presente en casi cada minuto.

Venga, un saludo.

----------


## Ravenous

Aparte de las horas de clase (si, muy buen momento para practicar, nadie te mira porque están todos dormidos   :Lol:  ), normalmente unas dos, tres horas, o más, como mínimo una y media.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Pues contando que salgo de casa a las 8 de la mañana, que llego a mi casa a las 8 de la tarde, y que en el trabajo digamos que "no esta bien visto sacar una baraja"...

Entorno a 2 horitas diarias, casi siempre de noche.

----------


## xavilito

Pues yo muchas menos horas de las que me gustaría, en el trabajo lo unico que puedo practicar son empalmes de monedas si estoy con el ordenador...y me pasa lo mismo que a mdiazrub, solo que yo entro a las 9 de la mañana y salgo a las 8, pero luego estoy haciendo un master aparte del trabajo, osea que entre semana casi no tengo tiempo...menos de una hora al dia, estoy deseando ya acabar con el master porque para lo unico unico que tengo tiempo es para leer un poco antes de acostarme y practicar un ratito, pero menos de una hora.   :( . saludoss.

----------


## mago alcala

Yo normalmente dedico una o dos horas a leer, ver algún video y recorrer los distintos foros. Los números de magia que hago los tengo bastante pulidos ante el público y conozco la mecánica y la presentación al dedillo (no necesito ensayarlo todos los días). Procuro de vez en cuando practicar algún juego nuevo.

Pero pierdo bastante tiempo en cosas que hacen mi magia mejor y que creo que es lo que mas conviene estudiar y practicar (los trucos son solo mecánica, pero no son por si mismos magia), practico canto, baile, teatro, preparo algo de música, leo sobre sonorización e iluminación, etc. además de trabajar en una empresa y ayudar en lo posible en casa.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> Yo normalmente dedico una o dos horas a leer, ver algún video y recorrer los distintos foros. Los números de magia que hago los tengo bastante pulidos ante el público y conozco la mecánica y la presentación al dedillo (no necesito ensayarlo todos los días). Procuro de vez en cuando practicar algún juego nuevo.
> 
> Pero pierdo bastante tiempo en cosas que hacen mi magia mejor y que creo que es lo que mas conviene estudiar y practicar (los trucos son solo mecánica, pero no son por si mismos magia), practico canto, baile, teatro, preparo algo de música, leo sobre sonorización e iluminación, etc. además de trabajar en una empresa y ayudar en lo posible en casa.
> 
> Un saludo.


Supongo que dormirás 2 horas diarias nop¿?

----------


## jordijudith

Hombre la verdad es k despues de todo lo que hace no me extrañaria que dormiera solo un par de horas jaja

 :D

----------


## Echarro

Pues entre 1 y 2 horas al día, normalmente, 1 hora o así la dedico a leer libros, y otro rato (mientras veo la tele) practico las diferentes manipulaciones con la baraja). Cuando puedo también una vuelta por el foro.

saludos  :Wink1:

----------


## mago alcala

Pues si realmente os interesa (de buen rollo) no he puesto todo lo que normalmente hago o practico  :Smile1:  me falta el deporte y dedicación a mis hijos.

La verdad es que duermo de tres a cuatro horas todos los días. Hago lo que me gusta, tengo 46 años pero nadie me dice que tenga más de 35 (y no es por chulear... que me cuido). El que me conoce alucina por que sabe que no paro un segundo. :D 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Desde luego no pierdes el tiempo, da gusto ver que la gente sigue con ganas de hacer cosas y no de estar siempre frente al televisor, consola, ordenador, etc.
Debes ser muy activo por lo que parece, lo veo muy bien.

P.D. Sigue asi  :Wink1:

----------


## alexis1987

Soy nuevo quisiera pedir una recomendacion, cuanto tiewmpo creen que seria lo necesaria dedicarle por dia para llevar un buen ritmo??
Que piensan que conviene mas suponiendo que pueda dedicarle una X cantidad de tiempo practicarlo seguido, o en dos momentos del dia distintos??

----------


## _[amigo]_

Eso es mejor que lo decidas tu, segun lo que te guste esto, pero mejor que no abuses tampoco...eso te puede llevar a dejar cosas que tambien importan.
Yo te recomendaria minimo 30 min al dia, con eso iras aprendiendo poco a poco, pero si puedes dedicarle mas, pues aya tu xD.

Suerte  :Wink1:

----------


## Antonioooo

y los que se dedican a la magia cien por cien?
creo que en este foro hay algunos no?

he oído hablar de siete u ocho horas diarias, quizás mas...es así?

lo que tiene la magia es que engancha mucho y es peligrosísima para el que no puede vivir de ella, yo he contraído el virus, hace tiempo pero está en la sangre y no se va, y cuando bajan las defensas....zas! reaparece. 

Terrible.

----------


## elfriki

yo 1h o 1h y media... Si veo que aprendo miraré de dedicarle más tiempo.

----------


## Pauliyaso

Pues yo suelo practicar lo que ya tengo mamado para que no se me olvide,tampoco os creer que hago una pila juegos,el buen mago no es el que hace muchos sino pocos y bien hechos¿Que cuanto tiempo?Segun,no tengo una pauta marcada,cuando me apetece me pongo delante de un espejo y ensayo aunque fueran unos minutos nada mas,tampoco hace falta quemarse de golpe.

----------


## pachini

Pues yo, como la mayoria, miro de sacar tiempo de donde puedo ya que entre unas cosas y otras el dia se hace corto. Suelo dedicarle alrededor de 1 hora al dia  y uso los huecos muertos para practicar empalmes y cosillas  (hasta en el servicio aprovecho el espejo)  jejeje.... 
Normalmente perfecciono los juegos que sé y sigo mejorando mis cortes y mezclas.............._ seguimos aprendiendo !_...........  :Oops:  

Un saludo

----------


## nanocampos

Pues entre lectura, práctica y hacer algo con los 'enanos' que me sirven de conejillos de india entre una y dos horas diarias (trabajo con 'enanos' entre 8 y 17 años).
Cuando se aproxima una actuación un poco más y el día antes hago todo el repertorio en casa unas dos o tres veces.
Un abrazo.

----------


## galmer

Dedicar a la magia imagino que todos dedicamos muchas horas, aunque sea mentalmente. Está en nuestro pensamiento cada vez que vemos un billete, una moneda, un naipe...
Estudiar técnica es una cosa (yo le dedico un ratillo a diario), estudiar juegos o trucos nuevos (unos dias puedo otros no), estudiar presentaciones e ideas para estar ante el público (eso es importante y mas complicado). 
Supongo que esto es como los músicos, tienes que trabajar todos los dias, aspectos distintos del mismo problema, pero trabajar a diario.
En visperas de una función las horas que le dedicas, al menos yo, se multiplican por tres o cuatro. Y si te grabas en video el tiempo que tardas en visionar , etc... bien pensado si todo el tiempo que dedicamos a la magia lo dedicasemos a tener un negocio inmobiliario en marbella, seríamos ricos...
pero, ¿quien quiere tanta pasta habiendo tanta magia por descubrir?....

----------


## ernes y pico

yo depende de cada dia , hay dia que ensayo con mi amigo y nos podemos tirar perfectamente 4 horas sin parar , pero normalmente 2 horas cosa asi , depende tambien del proyecto que tengas en mente y la dificultad del juego que intentas perfeccionar

----------


## Sombrero

> y los que se dedican a la magia cien por cien?
> creo que en este foro hay algunos no?
> 
> he oído hablar de *siete u ocho horas* diarias, quizás mas...es así?
> 
> lo que tiene la magia es que engancha mucho y es peligrosísima para el que no puede vivir de ella, yo he contraído el virus, hace tiempo pero está en la sangre y no se va, y cuando bajan las defensas....zas! reaparece. 
> 
> Terrible.


Pienso lo mismo en cuanto a lo del virus :D .
Jorge Blas, reconoció en una entrevista, me parece que era de radio, hará un año o asi, que el se sentía lento, espeso si no practicaba 6 horas con las cartas...  :Lol:

----------


## markes

bueno, yo acabo de empezar por lo que lo mas importante en mi caso, no es cuanto practico ahora, si no cuanto practicaré dentro de unos meses. En cualquier caso pienso que, siendo un aficionado totalmente amateur, no sería bueno practicar mas de una o dos horas al día, que hay que reservar tiempo a otras aficiones.

Un saludo.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

markes,

Yo trabajo en informática (trabajo de lo mas esclavizante, para el que pudiera no estar al tanto), y me queda poco tiempo, pero no hay dia, o mejor dicho, no hay noche que no este 1 o 2 horas.

Si fuera por mi, y pudiera, te aseguro que le dedicaría las 24 horas, o las noches enteras como comentaba Juan Tamariz en reportaje titulado "Magia de cerca".

No se, si alguien quiere pagarme por practicar, dejo la informática ahora mismo...  :D

Un saludo.

----------


## luisDeLuis

Además de la exclusividad de las dos horas semanales en "La Escuela de Ana"; diariamente dedico desde las 23,00 hasta la 1,00 (dos horas) fijas todos los días (si estoy cansado como si no), y a veces a las 7,30 de la mañana ya estoy con algún libro hasta las 9,00 h.
Si quiero aprender algo nuevo que nunca he probado (como cubiletes o levitaciones que es con lo que estoy ahora de manera particular) durante el día, en mi ordenador del trabajo le doy un repasito a algún video al respecto del tema y me hago algún pase improvisado con cualquier cosa que pillo que me pueda servir.
A veces creo que me obsesiono  :x  , pero si no es así no se avanza nada, nada, nada.

SAludoS.

----------


## newwave

yo no dedico mucho tiempo para preparar rutinas por que realmente carezco de el (de tiempo, se entiende) .lo que si que hago es que siempre llevo 4 monedas de medio dolar en el bolsillo para practicar retenes, empalmes, transposiciones, enmangues, vaya, lo que se tercie alla donde este :shock:  :shock:

----------


## djeid06

Buenass!! yo soi novato en esto aunke cada 2 por 3 estoi practicando y practicando y aparte leindo los libros que tengo.

como dice el dicho: la practica ace la perfeccion :D

----------


## gabor

yo el verano que estoy con mi padre o me voy de viaje practico toodos los dias asta que vuelva  del vieja bastante pero ya cando llego por que solo estoy un mes practico cerca de una ora  dos depende del dia pero si empeza el curso  1 ora o 2 los finde semanas enre examenes amigos e otros hobbyes

----------


## EvAngelion67

..como he empezado hace poco pues estoy practicando a full, lo mas q puedo..en ratos libres  en la universidad..en mi casa..en el autobus le doy a los libros, etc..yo diria q unas 3 o 4 horas minimo, minimo..
 :Smile1:

----------


## jose ALBERTO

Yo no tengo un tiempo fijo, practico un rato.
Ahora que aqui en España estamos en verano y yo no tengo colegio jeje
prectico mas (aunque este viernes no el siguiente ya vuelvo otra vez al colegio  :(  y ya no podre practicar tanto porque tendre muchos deberes)


un saludo :o

----------


## zarkov

Y que no me entere yo que dejas de lado los deberes  :evil: 

Me alegro de verte tan activo Jose   :Wink:

----------


## Knot

O cansasso e o tempo não permitem muito tempo de magica, mas como diria Ascanio: "Melhor 30 minutos por dia, durante 3 dias, do que 1 hora, apenas 1 dia" (ou algo parecido)
 Abraços(Salud)

----------


## alberhoudini

tengo 25 años y llevo 20 en esto. son rachas de años en que me da por la magia o la olvido totalmente. parece que ahora me dió fuerte porque he hecho algo que nunca pensé seria capaz. actuar para publico desconocido. ya hice 5 actuaciones y solo lo por sacar algo de plata para poder pagarme el material que utilizo. ahora empecé la universidad y no tengo tiempo pero se lo quito a las horas de sueño ya que siempre me duermo entre libros de magia y cartas.
ahora voy a responder la pregunta. hay dias que estoy media hora que dias que estoy 14. no sabría sacar una media. 
los dias que estoy 14 horas liado en ello son muy pero que muy pocos.
chao boludos

----------


## Xavibo

Yo intento practicar lo que puedo. Por suerte tengo un trabajo que tiene momentos de puro aburrimiento y entonces aprovecho. La media serà de una hora diaria. Los pobres compañeros de trabajo los tengo fritos ya que a la que tengo un nuevo juego  preparado les machaco

----------


## cocomanga

bien la verdad es que yo soy nuevo viejo en esto, nuevo porque hace muy poco retome y viejo porque mis primeros hacercamientos fueron cuando tenia 16 y tengo 31 asi que............
A los 16 practicaba dias ahora quizas menos de una hora y deje mucho sin practicar, claro que nunca hice magia de cercaq porque no se conseguian libros en mi pais (colombia)
Ahora que esta este blog pues planeo encontrar eso
Pero bueno a lo que venia ahora es menos de 1 hora al dia

----------


## marox

pues en realidad estoy...casi todo el dia..:P nah en realidad, unas 2 horas al dia, es divertida! que se le va a hacer?

----------


## cjvv

en la practica menos de una hora por dia pero en la teoria creo que el doble . soy taxista y mas de una vez segui de largo en alguna calle por estar pensando como completar una rutina o algo asi.

----------


## adriantheboss

Yo una hora más o menos , saludos!  8-)

----------


## MagMinu

Yo intento estudiar mas de 2 horas diarias ya que a veces es imposible, estoy estudiando y hago muchas actividades pero todo el tiempo que me sobra es para la magia.

Creo que menos de 1.30 horas diarias no hago. 
Saludos

----------


## ErCartomago

si igual es como rara la pregunta, por que a que se refieren con dedicarle :Confused:  yo ando todo el dia con la baraja en mis manos, y leyendo cosas....pero eso no quiere decir que le dedique las 24 horas....

si es a practicar derechamente...ahi esta mi voto, entre 2 y 3 horas diaria...

----------


## mcmoli

Si la pregunta fuera cuantas horas estamos con la baraja la respuesta sería 24h ya que se ha vuelto en un complemento imprescindible, pero practicar seriamente quizás 1 hora, luego estan las horas de tele ...  :117:

----------


## Jotedem

pues en la ida a la uni una hora de metro con la baraja jugando. EN la misma uni entre ventanas de clases a veces unos 30 a 60 minutos por el dia, lueog una hora de vuelta mas con la baraja.
En casa luego del estudio, comer y ducharme, entro a la pc a ver videos generalmente de juego o efectos, luego me voy de cabeza al siempre util libro de canuto. En eso llevo unos 2 meses, la practica de manejo la hago siempre en bus o metro pues vivo re lejos d ela uni y es al menos una hora de ida y una hora y 30 de vuelta. Aprender a utilizar el tiempo creo es clave  :Smile1: 

Saludos :twisted:

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola, con respecto a lpa practica, ultimamente no estiy dedicando mucho a lastecnicas y juegos, le dedico 1, 2 hs a leer y a revisaar foros
pero creo que no se puede, o es muy dufucul hace rla magia comop un habito, sino que por ahi un mes estas todo el dioa encerrado con la baraja y el libro en la mano y hay un nes q no hace ni la mitad
un abrazo

----------


## Sanblasino

pues yo suelo leer libros o practicar trucos como 1 hora al dia, pero estoy casi todo el dia con la moneda empalmada en distintos empalmes.
saludos

----------


## asiertxo

Yo practicar practicar, lo que se dice practicar poco, aunque si suelo tener la baraja en la mano siempre que veo la tele y hago distintos cortes y movimientos y eso se lleva varias horas, pero cojer un libro leerlo y aprender nuevas cosas y practicarlas eso lo hago muy poco....

----------


## ale the magic one

uuuufff...
entre estudios, vida social y familia, mi tiempo de prácticas de magia se reduce a por las noches cuando no tengo sueño.
la verdad es que me gustaría practicar más, pero qué se le va a hacer!

----------


## Eloi

Fin de semanas - > 2 horas al dia

Entre semana -> 50 min - 1hora 30....

----------


## erpunk

todas las que pueda por dia

----------


## magomurga

Yo una hora y media al dia, eque .... es dificil estar estudiando  y practicar, pero  el tiempo siempre se  `puede sacar de la manga´  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Cuasimago

Yo practico cuando veo la televisión.
Practico en el curro (trabajo con niños)
Ahora mismo estoy practicando (tecleo con una mano)
conduciendo tambien practico (solo está prohibido el movil)
Cuando duermo sueño con magia (y me salen todos los juegos)
Al despertar no practico (no estoy en condiciones)
En total unas 4 horas al dia (tambien sueño con otras cosas)
Un saludo. :twisted:

----------

